# Angeln an der Hunte



## King_Of_Aal (20. Juli 2009)

Welche Fische beißen in der Hunte gerade besonders gut. Meine Tante hat mioch dorthin eingeladen und natürlich möchte ich auch ein paar schöne fische rausziehen. was gibt es überhaupt für fische und auf welche köder wird dort besonders gut gefangen. wo kann ich mir tages / wochenkarten kaufen ? ich hoffe auf irgendwelche antworten die mich weiterbringen könnten 

mfg christian


Wer den Aal nicht ehrt , ist das Angeln nicht wert!


----------



## King_Of_Aal (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

niemand was zu sagen :X ?


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

Obere oder Untere Hunte?
Wo willst du denn loslegen?

Obere Hunte ist gut zum Feedern (Karpfen, gute Brassen)
Die Untere Hunte ist ein gutes Zander-Gewässer.
Karten bekommst du beim SfV-Oldenburg. Schaue mal auf die Homepage.

gruß zander-ralf


----------



## King_Of_Aal (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

Erstmal danke für die tips und fakten. ich werde mal schauen ob ich dort etwas erbeuten kann und berichte dann über meinen fang. lieber gufi oder köfi oder fetzen auf zander??

lg christian
__________________

Wer den Aal nicht ehrt , ist das Angeln nicht wert!


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

Noch mal.
Wo bist du denn (welcher Ort!)?
Die Hunte ist über 200km lang.

Gruß ralf


----------



## King_Of_Aal (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

Der Ort heißt Elsfleth 

__________________

Wer den Aal nicht ehrt , ist das Angeln nicht wert!


----------



## King_Of_Aal (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

i was zu elsfleth?^^


----------



## King_Of_Aal (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

hast du noch nen tipp für mich ralf?^^


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

Jo, Elsfleth liegt sowohl an der Weser als auch an der Hunte.
Es ist dann auf jeden Fall die Untere Hunte. Sehr gute Zander-Stellen gibt es im Boothafen. 
Natürlich gibt es auch große Barsche und enorm große Brassen. An Deiner Stelle würde ich es auch in der Weser, auf Aal, probieren.
Aber sehr gut kenne ich mich in der Ecke nicht aus, da das nicht mehr zum Oldenburger Verein gehört. Ich habe da nur Freunde sitzen und deshalb weiss ich ein wenig Bescheid.
Schau dich doch hier mal um und suche nach z.B. Angeln in der Weser. Elsfleth ist auch eher Weser-Revier als Hunte.

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## King_Of_Aal (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

Okay , dann bedank ich mich mal recht herzlich und werde dir dann über meinen Fang berichten. 

lg christian


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

Das mach mal.
Viel Glück!


----------



## BOB93 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Hunte*

Die Frage ist zwar schon älter, aber ich dachte mir, dass ich ja auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben kann 
Also ich angel meistens an der Hunte bei Sannum und ich kann es nur empfehlen. Am besten ist man dort mit kleinen bis mittleren Spinnern, Blinker, oder kleiner Gummifischen beraten. Im Wasser befinden sich viele Steine und Stöcke, die das Grundangeln erschweren (deshalb bevorzuge ich hier das Spinnfischen) und einen auch den ein oder anderen Spinner kosten  Aber es lohnt sich, grade im Sommer und Herbst konnte ich schon viele schöne Barsch bis 40cm überlisten. Auch einige Bachforellen bis 45cm und sogar schon eine große Meerforelle waren dabei 
Aber auch mit schönen Hechte, Döbeln und Alanden ist immer zu rechnen. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------

